# Foot fetish...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

YOUR FEET!! I'm surprised this isn't a more important topic. How do you plan to take care of your feet...without them you are useless. You become a liability. Are you stocking up on boots/sneakers/socks?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think.there are heaps of product reviews, and suggestions on foot care mish...

the right boots
the right socks
the right first aid 


you just wanna post something sexual that's a gross fetish from my end


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

In all honesty, I was out shoveling snow today and I realized how bad my boots were. I wouldn't have lasted very long in any kind of long term situation in the cold and wet. It got me thinking about how important my feet are. Now I know my title is suspect but the question I asked is true. I do wonder if people are stocking up on boots. How long will a pair of boots/shoes last you?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I just bought a pair of these last fall and I love them:

Hunting Boots - Hunting Boots-Irish Setter 7-inch Boot Style 878

I was a little worried that they might not be warm enough given they are not insulated. But I have worn them out in -20 degree weather for a couple hours at a time and I was fine with a good pair of wool socks. They are replacing a pair of Red Wings that were over 20 years old. I give them a score of 12 on a 1-10 scale.

Yes: I do wear them every day even with dress pants.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Short answer-yes.With growing kids,we keep the next two sizes ahead and my wife and I keep spares.In Ohio,this includes warm weather/summer footwear and cold weather/waterproof boots,cotton and wool socks and I just replaced all of our thermals (long johns) and Carhart's a couple months ago.We do quad ride,hunt and fish alot even in the bad weather,so it's really nothing new for us to keep a couple good pairs of boots and bad weather gear around,however now-a-days we do consider all that stuff an important part of our prepping.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> In all honesty, I was out shoveling snow today and I realized how bad my boots were. I wouldn't have lasted very long in any kind of long term situation in the cold and wet. It got me thinking about how important my feet are. Now I know my title is suspect but the question I asked is true. I do wonder if people are stocking up on boots. How long will a pair of boots/shoes last you?


full time use depends on how you walk and environment...

for little mish, I would expect years (3-4) if not longer

there are heaps of quality brands, it's based on $$ if you have no idea on decent brands, dress up all sexy and stuff, goto a construction site, and ask, construction people are fussy on boots

personal faves john bulls (if you can find them) or Oliver...

then socks, explorer by bonds

first aid, never had many problems just powder to keep dry


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We did this thread last year .
If you are going to walk good socks. Put a pair of quality thin dress socks on first. Then your good cotton socks next .
Blisters will be prevented for the most part. This has been used by the infantry for a long time. 
Should you find sensitive spots starting or already have blisters Use Mole skin. The sooner the better.
Keep walking the feet will toughen up. 
Remember Mole skin the stuff is a gift from god. To the soldier.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks, guys. Maybe I'll search for the thread that was started last year. 

@Sharkbait Wow, I didn't even think about how my son is going to need all different sizes of shoes through the years! That right there is an issue. I guess I'll buy an extra pair to have around.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

My oldest daughter goes through a pair of good quality shoes every three to four months. I am thinking about teaching her how to make Ho Chi Min sandals because in a SHTF situation she'll be barefoot within a year. A pair of quality combat boots will last me several years, so I'll be god for at least a decade with all the spares I have. My younger daughters go through shows at an alarming rate as well, but they are still growing. I think I might want to invest in a lot of old tires.


----------



## sepp (Feb 7, 2014)

Proper footwear (courtesy of the gillion pairs of combat boots I was issued), good quality socks and foot powder.

I wore all of 2 pairs (one warm weather the other cold weather) I still have 4 other pairs of each.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

2000ShadowACE said:


> My oldest daughter goes through a pair of good quality shoes every three to four months. I am thinking about teaching her how to make Ho Chi Min sandals because in a SHTF situation she'll be barefoot within a year. A pair of quality combat boots will last me several years, so I'll be god for at least a decade with all the spares I have. My younger daughters go through shows at an alarming rate as well, but they are still growing. I think I might want to invest in a lot of old tires.


If they are just growing out of them, and the shoes are still good keep them. You will be able to trade/barter with people. Clothing and shoes will be gold in a shtf scenario.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wash your feet before you brush your teeth. Your feet carry you into combat, not your teeth. That is what George Patton said.

One of the things I have squirreled away are those heel reinforcements. I keep wanting to call them taps, but they aren't. I'm sure you know what I am meaning, though.

The outer edge of my boots wear out rapidly due to my way of walking. 

Just a way of making good boots last longer.


----------

